# Plantar Wart



## wynonna (Nov 22, 2017)

How do we code plantar wart destruction with paring and cryosurgery?  9 total were done.
thank you


----------



## ellzeycoding (Nov 22, 2017)

CPT 17110 - Destruction (eg, laser surgery, electrosurgery, cryosurgery, chemosurgery, surgical curettement), of benign lesions other than skin tags or cutaneous vascular proliferative lesions; up to 14 lesions

No code for the paring of warts. Ultimately you destroyed it.  You can only bill the 17110 x 1 unit.


----------

